# Buck down 11/3



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I was fortunate enough to get 300 acres of private property to hunt in huber heights. On 11/3 I got in the stand at 5:13, at 6:30pm, I punched my buck tag. For two previous days I had him on camera in the evening. He came out of a bedding area 125yrds away and came in at me. He stopped 20yrds away broad side. I fired and got a pass through. I saw him jump and plow through the brush.

He left a massive blood trail for 40 yards as he went down hill. He crossed a creek and went up a steep hill leaving no blood. Me and couple buddies looked for a few hours then pulled out.

the next day I called Graef bloodhound recovery. Within 40 min, his dog found the deer. The buck went up and did a 250yrd circle without leaving a drop of blood. The last bit of blood we found was as he expired going back down a hill.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats! Glad u found him. Liver shot?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county? What does Graef charge for recovering deer? If you have his number, I will keep in phone for future. Glad you recovered him, nice buck!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I hit one lung and a little piece of the heart. We were surprised by the amount of blood he was spewing that he made it as far as he did. On the exit wound it filled up with meat so he only bleed on the left side and once he went up hill his cavity filled up. This was in montgomery co border of huber heights and dayton. Graef charged $150.00 he is on facebook as well. He said some times they find em within 15 min other times its taken 4 hours depending how far they went. It was amazing to see the dog work with ZERO blood trail. Graef Bloodhound Recovery 1-937-474-2872, He lives in Dayton and does montgomery co and surrounding. I dont know how far he travels outside of that.

I did find out alot of places are NOT doing deer processing or even accepting deer either to not having room and being full or because they just don't have the help.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

TomC said:


> I hit one lung and a little piece of the heart. We were surprised by the amount of blood he was spewing that he made it as far as he did. On the exit wound it filled up with meat so he only bleed on the left side and once he went up hill his cavity filled up. This was in montgomery co border of huber heights and dayton. Graef charged $150.00 he is on facebook as well. He said some times they find em within 15 min other times its taken 4 hours depending how far they went. It was amazing to see the dog work with ZERO blood trail. Graef Bloodhound Recovery 1-937-474-2872, He lives in Dayton and does montgomery co and surrounding. I dont know how far he travels outside of that.
> 
> I did find out alot of places are NOT doing deer processing or even accepting deer either to not having room and being full or because they just don't have the help.


exit hole was plugged as you can see.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tom, looks like his neck is swelled up good! Again, glad you recovered him.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wife goes, dang ive never seen a deer with a fat roll on his neck! lol


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m glad you found him! Nice deer.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats and good recovery


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. He has a massive body. You get a weight on him?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

247 dressed!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great Buck Tom! Congrats!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks guys. I got him dropped off at my taxidermist last night.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful buck. Congrats. 247 dressed is a total stud


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had the same scenario last Friday with my buck. Felt it was a good hit but didn’t find blood for 30 yards but then found a nice pile then nothing again. This went on for 200 more yards then we found him!


----------

